# Mongolian Venison and Egg rolls again....



## indaswamp (Mar 27, 2022)

By request from the guys at the firehouse...

They went shopping and bought the ingredients that I did not already have on hand so it's a win/win.

The egg rolls:












Mongolian:






The Plate:





Here is the thread with details and recipes:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mongolian-venison-over-rice-with-venison-egg-rolls.309865/


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 27, 2022)

egg roll sauce:
1/2c. orange marmalade jelly
1/4c. diced pickled jalapenos
1/8c brown sugar
1TBSP. soy sauce

Mix all in small pot, heat over med. low heat until thick. stir to keep from boiling over. Cool to serve.


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 27, 2022)

Wow! That Mongolian beef looks stunning on my screen! I’m stuffed, but if that plate was here I’d still crush it! Great wrap on that egg roll, Killer as always!


----------



## jcam222 (Mar 27, 2022)

That plated shot of the Mongolian venison is screen licking material!!’ Lol


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 27, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Wow! That Mongolian beef looks stunning on my screen! I’m stuffed, but if that plate was here I’d still crush it! Great wrap on that egg roll, Killer as always!


Thanks bauchjw! But this is venison...but I told the guys that we have been going through the venison top and bottom round in the freezer so fast cooking this dish that next time it might have to be beef!



jcam222 said:


> That plated shot of the Mongolian venison is screen licking material!!’ Lol


Thanks jcam! Not keto!!! LOL!!!  Sugar everywhere you look at that plate...in the egg rolls, in the egg roll sauce, and in the Mongolian!


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 27, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> Thanks bauchjw! But this is venison...but I told the guys that we have been going through the venison top and bottom round in the freezer so fast cooking this dish that next time it might have to be beef!


Oh man, I read the title and knew it was venison, but muscle memory took over after looking through the pics!





My bad! That’s really a cool recipe!


----------



## BC Buck (May 8, 2022)

Be a pal and post details on the Mongolian cook.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 8, 2022)

Wow, does that look so tasty!


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2022)

BC Buck said:


> Be a pal and post details on the Mongolian cook.


Details are posted Here:
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/mongolian-venison-over-rice-with-venison-egg-rolls.309865/

I posted the link instead of retyping it here in this thread...


----------



## Ringer (May 8, 2022)

I need this in my life. Excellent job and use of game. I'd eat this in a heartbeat. Do you pick up any of the mineral taste in this method?

I'm a deer hunter and I have never thought to put an Asian spin on venison. We love Asian food and this one is going to hit my dinner table. Thanks for getting the old gears turning!


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2022)

Ringer said:


> I need this in my life. Excellent job and use of game. I'd eat this in a heartbeat. Do you pick up any of the mineral taste in this method?
> 
> I'm a deer hunter and I have never thought to put an Asian spin on venison. We love Asian food and this one is going to hit my dinner table. Thanks for getting the old gears turning!


No, the venison tastes just like beef. With it being sliced thinly and fried hot and fast, then with all the flavors in the mongolian sauce....no gameiness at all.


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2022)

...and since you are frying the meat for the mongolian,  the eggrolls are always a nice compliment to the dish.


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2022)

One tip: do let the venison sit for 10 minutes after you coat with corn starch or it will not stay stuck on the meat when you fry...


----------



## sawhorseray (May 8, 2022)

I must have missed that cook when it first came out. Boy howdy Keith, me and my chopsticks would be all over that dish, Flavortown! RAY


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I must have missed that cook when it first came out. Boy howdy Keith, me and my chopsticks would be all over that dish, Flavortown! RAY


Thanks Ray! Chopsticks would work....I actually added a little more water and left the starch in for real sticky rice!


----------

